# Files corrupted?



## Seekwence (Aug 7, 2011)

I just finished importing ~600 images from a Lexar Platinum SDHC card and I noticed that there were just three images that looked corrupted and they were smack in the middle of the card. Photos taken in the week prior were all fine as well as those taken immediately following the bad ones. I shoot in raw and then converted to dng and imported directly into Lightroom. I then tried to import the original nef raw file, but still got the same result.

I am not so concerned about saving these particular images, but can anyone offer any insight?


----------



## Scoody (Aug 7, 2011)

Look online for a program called Zero Assumption.  It should recover your files.


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2011)

No doubt, those 3 files are corrupted.

Did you delete any files from the card while it was in the camera and you subsequently shoot more photos?

The card controllers FAT (File Allocation Table) can cause that by re-using the range of memory addresses that previously held an image file that was deleted in the camera, but the card has not been reformatted.


----------



## Seekwence (Aug 7, 2011)

KmH said:


> No doubt, those 3 files are corrupted.
> 
> Did you delete any files from the card while it was in the camera and you subsequently shoot more photos?
> 
> The card controllers FAT (File Allocation Table) can cause that by re-using the range of memory addresses that previously held an image file that was deleted in the camera, but the card has not been reformatted.



Thanks for the response. I did probably delete some photos in-camera (obviously out of focus, really under or over-exposed, etc). I always reformat my cards after importing and making backups on my computer. I was not deleting to free up space, actually, I still had about 2-3GBs left on my 8GB card...weird. But if what you say is true, then I guess I am lucky I only lost 3 photos and they were mostly throw-away anyway. Thanks


----------



## thomas30 (Sep 12, 2011)

I know a tool which repairs JPEG images. It is Stellar JPEG Repair tool. It repairs only JPEG images, unable to repair any other image formats.


----------



## KmH (Sep 12, 2011)

Risking 600 images on a single card is absurd, IMO.

I try to limit it to no more than 200 images on a single card, but even 200 is still a lot of shots to lose.


----------

